# How do I wear out my pup when it's cold out?



## kala528 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello, I'm super new to this site, and I just had a question. We have a 9 1/2 week old golden pup who LOVES to bite. Everything and anything. We play with him inside for a good hour and it doesn't seem to wear him out at all. I would love to take him on walks. The problem is, we live way up north near Michigan and we get cold advisory's all the time. Today on the news they warned everyone not to stay outside too long. It worry's me, because I want to take him on walks, cause I feel it would be better than just playing inside for an hour. But, I don't need him to get sick or anything from the cold. (It's -3 right now). Any advice? Do you think he would be fine?? I need some way to drain this puppies energy other than what we're doing! lol. 

Thanks,

Kala


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

It seems like a great time to start on basic training. He isn't too young, and mental stimulation will wear him out, as well. You can also use a hallway to start working on a formal retrieve.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

At that age, being outside in really cold weather may be tough. They aren't able to regulate their body temp very well at that young age. A little bit of outdoor play in the snow is fine, though. Keep him moving, and keep checking his ears and make sure he is staying warm. 

If you have a good hallway, tossing a toy and having the pup run after it and bring it back can be great exercise. At that age, 15 minutes would probably be the top end of what you'd do. Just remember, your pup will probably have to go out and pee after that kind of activity (and I'd recommend having him pee before it, too!).

Training is always good - great way to work their little brains, which is very tiring for them.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I like Dr. Ian Dunbar's free book, After You Get Your Puppy. Lots of puppy ideas. Here's the link. 

Being cold might be the least of your worries! Walking puppies where other strange dogs have been walked before the puppy has had at least two sets of vaccinations and a clean bill of health can get your puppy very sick. Not to mention, puppies don't go for walks yet, they have to be trained! 

Keep in mind, you won't really wear the puppy out. They play hard and sleep hard for several weeks of their lives. Do a search on biting; lots of advice. Personally, I stuff a toy on my puppy's mouth whenever they get bitey and eventually it becomes a habit. I also do not play with my hands, only toys, I do not sit on the floor or put puppy on the sofa or bed where they can stage an attack. Sometimes the puppy is bitey because he needs a nap. If he's been out for awhile and suddenly goes into attack mode, place him in his crate with a frozen kong or bully stick. He'll chew that for a bit and fall asleep. 

My area has a lot of puppy romps that are inside, regulated be trainers and vaccinations are checked. Doesn't mean there are not risks, but risks are fairly low in a well-controlled situation like this. Check the company's reputation online, with friends, etc. You can google "puppy romps" and your city. 

The puppy can be enrolled in puppy k as soon as ten weeks and needs his first two sets of vaccinations. Go to a reputable place that is clean and well maintained. Puppy Star classes are pretty good and teach you all about having a puppy while teaching the puppy some important things such as collar grabbing, handling toes and teeth, recall, sit, down, etc. 

Train the puppy. Lots of people throw balls and physically exercise their dogs and the dogs get amped up once they are accustomed. However, you train a dog and they sleep like babies. Mental exhaustion is great. I love the flirt pole, just keep it on the ground and your circles large. If you have a large living room, you can do it inside but only until the puppy is like 10 weeks, then it must go outside. You can make your own with a lunging whip (for horses) with a toy tied to the end. Also, this is a good time to socialize but taking him to indoor places like Home Depot, Lowes, or any dog friendly store (avoid PetCo, PetSmart type places, but a smaller healthy pet food store might be OK). Carry the puppy, do not have him walk, especially in parking lots. I like to just carry the puppy and let him watch the world go by. I don't necessarily have people petting him or anything, just watching and acclimating. If he is quiet, you can put him in the cart with a towel or blanket, but this is best done with two people so he doesn't jump out. Another option is to go to a friend's house who has an adult, healthy, vaccinated and puppy-friendly dog. 

Use a food toy. Snuffle balls, snuffle mats, kongs and more can mellow them out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get used to bundling up and going outside to play with the pup. Spend 10-20 minutes every hour or every hour outside with the pup.

Free play/running around outside is better for the pup than walks and BETTER than staying inside all the time. Among else, they are learning to stay close to you outside while they can be off leash. Just 3-6 weeks later, their world starts expanding and they are more likely to take off running when off leash.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Training! It tires them out much more than physical exercise. Feed his meals one piece of kibble at a time, and use it to teach him the basic commands: sit, down, stand, stay, come, etc. A few five-minute training sessions and he'll be exhausted. I did this with my pup when I first got him - he came home in January two years ago and we had glacial temperatures and freezing rain for the following weeks ...!


----------

